# illustrator in freehand



## dms (15. Juni 2003)

ich habe folgendes problem, und zwar kriege ich ai-dateien nicht in freehand exportiert. ai-dateien öffnet freehand ohne weiteres, aber die illustrationen sind nicht vollständig bzw. falsch dargestellt...
die gleichen probleme tauchen auch bei der übergabe als eps-format auf. da die sachen bald in den druck müssen, wäre ich für ne schnelle antwort sehr dankbar.

thanx schonmal im voraus...


----------



## theionisator (16. Juni 2003)

*Welche Versionen benutzt du denn?!* ;-)


----------



## caesar (16. Juni 2003)

also bei mir funktionierts so: 
1. illustratordatei (habe vers.10/mac)  speichern unter
2. als *.eps speichern (kompatibilität: version 8 aus wählen)
3. mit freehand (10.0) - ohne probleme - öffnen

(es werden sogar die hilfslinien mitgespeichert!!!)

/caesar_


----------

